# That had to hurt....



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seen this on Global News this morning, just had to share it. Here is the link to the story : Antelope smashing into cyclist: Incredible video racks up nearly 2 million YouTube views - mirror.co.uk

the video itself:


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for that. i was roflol.:lol:


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

well clearly he was in the wrong the spot at the wrong time lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kaptin99 said:


> Thanks for that. i was roflol.:lol:


your welcome & that make 2 of us lol


LikeItLow said:


> well clearly he was in the wrong the spot at the wrong time lol


 lol clearly....altho it looked like the biker seen it coming as he pointed to it....wondering why he didn't hit the brakes lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ahahahahahahaha holy crap that was awesome! gotta love the go pro cameras! thanks for posting john!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

He's lucky it wasn't a lion, rhino, hippo, or elephant!
Hope he's alright though.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wo ho! That's crazy!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Lol. What good aim


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> ahahahahahahaha holy crap that was awesome! gotta love the go pro cameras! thanks for posting john!!


lol Mike ... couldn't agree more 


jobber604 said:


> He's lucky it wasn't a lion, rhino, hippo, or elephant!
> Hope he's alright though.


True enough Ming. I think he came out of it ok, good thing he had a helmet on ....he avoided a hoof in the ear lol


jlam86 said:


> Wo ho! That's crazy!!


lol agreed Justin


AWW said:


> WOW! Lol. What good aim


lol Alex..with aiming like that, ya sometimes gotta wonder if the animals are getting revenge on us


----------

